# 1995 840ci



## Adbokat8282 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi, 

I'm new to this forum and hoping to own my first BMW soon. 
Question:

I'm looking at a 1995 840ci fully loaded with 115k. Now I know that BMW are not the most reliable cars out there, but they can be with good care. I know I will run into some maintenance issues, but do you think that 115k its too late. Are there any major things that I need to look out for? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

I think with that car you want to make sure it doesnt have the nikasil engine. If it did and doenst have written evidence about the uprade, walk, no, run away.


----------



## Adbokat8282 (Oct 3, 2008)

How do I tell? VIN?


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

Yep. See link and scroll down to Nikasil problems.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BMW_M60


----------



## TerryY (Jul 20, 2003)

Actually the Nicasil engines that have not already failed should last about forever now.

The original authoritative article and up date are here http://www.e38.org/koalamotorsport/v8shortblock.htm

A quick check for about $0 is to have them pull the rear two plugs on the passenger side. If they have the normal tan color the motor is OK. If they are black or oily it is bad.

On cold starting the bad motors will let out a cloud of smoke as well. Not the normal condensation that lasts quite a while but a puff of real oil smelling smoke.

I have a '95 840 with the original Nicasil block that is currently at 147,000 miles. It shows no sign of problems--plugs are still perfect after 20K miles. I also had a '94 740 that had a bad motor so I know first hand the symptoms and what can and can't be done to help.

California cars are probably good but Midwest cars seem to have a good chance of being bad. My 740 was from Ohio and was brought to the PNW by the first owner.

Compression checks are worthless and the leak down test that the dealer does can be cheated--that is how I ended up with the bad 740.


----------

